# Ok, what's the deal with the black spots on the tongue ?



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I never saw this until my third Golden, Comet.

I've seen several Goldens on the board here with the exact same spot on their tongues.

And now, I see that Gilmour has one 

I don't care about it. I'd just like to know what it is and why it happens?

When I first found it on Comet I thought he had chewed up a Pen LOL


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Some say it's because the dog has good pigment! But who knows.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

They are "treat" spots. My Holly has two!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

FranH said:


> They are "treat" spots.


A Hoochism


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> A Hoochism


PERFECT...we needed a Hoochism on this Easter Sunday.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, its funny where and when he shows up. Happy Easter Hooch


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

beauty mark/birthmarks.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

nixietink said:


> Some say it's because the dog has good pigment! But who knows.


Buddy's Foster Mom told me that it's a sign of intelligence.
I told her that my other Goldens didn't have it. She said something like nevertheless, they were intelligent too!
I think it's pigment like a birthmark on us.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

FranH said:


> They are "treat" spots. My Holly has two!


Does that mean that my other Golden shouldn't get treats?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> A Hoochism


What does that mean?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> PERFECT...we needed a Hoochism on this Easter Sunday.


Why? Are you apprehensive about this Easter?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Judi, Hooch used to make up sayings or phrases, beit a novel idea or fact and he labeled them as Hoochisms. It was his little way of bringing some humor to this forum.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Yeah, its funny where and when he shows up. Happy Easter Hooch


Did he show up?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Judi said:


> Did he show up?


Well, since the 'treat spots' conversation came up, I'd think so. Didn't you see him?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Noey said:


> beauty mark/birthmarks.


I agree. I can't think of any other reasonable explanation.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

This thread is funny... lol


I call them treat spots too.. though I do believe they are just like a birth mark. Sammy's got one waaaay at the back of his tongue. It has gotten bigger than when I first noticed it. Dill doesn't have one that I can see!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

They are nothing more than pigmentation. A Golden should have dark eye rims, lip line, and nose, and often the pigmentation also deposits on the tongue and roof of the mouth.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Judi, Hooch used to make up sayings or phrases, beit a novel idea or fact and he labeled them as Hoochisms. It was his little way of bringing some humor to this forum.


Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Well, since the 'treat spots' conversation came up, I'd think so. Didn't you see him?


No, I didn't!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Judi said:


> No, I didn't!


LOL well darned the luck. I did


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> This thread is funny... lol
> 
> 
> I call them treat spots too.. though I do believe they are just like a birth mark. Sammy's got one waaaay at the back of his tongue. It has gotten bigger than when I first noticed it. Dill doesn't have one that I can see!


Did you get him as a puppy? Maybe as he grew, that grew too as a birthmark might grow as a human child grows!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> They are nothing more than pigmentation. A Golden should have dark eye rims, lip line, and nose, and often the pigmentation also deposits on the tongue and roof of the mouth.


That "sounds" like an intelligent explanation!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> LOL well darned the luck. I did


What are you on?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Judi said:


> What are you on?


Well, this morning when I woke up, I saw the Easter Bunny hiding eggs around my house, so I carefully followed him so he wouldn't notice me. He slipped out the front door and never saw me. After I collected all of my eggs, I came on the forum and a Hoochism appeared. I believe the Easter Bunny was Hooch, and Hooch posted here to validate my experience.

Thanks Hooch! Happy Easter to you my friend, you are missed, and thanks for all the Easter eggs


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Judi said:


> That "sounds" like an intelligent explanation!


 
Well, not as fun or romantic as some other explanations, but just a fact.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That's what I was thinking. And since they have so much fur, God put them on the tongue so we could see them 



Noey said:


> beauty mark/birthmarks.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, Gilmour has plenty of that. He is jet-black in the eye rims, lips and nose  I hear this is a very good trait.



Pointgold said:


> They are nothing more than pigmentation. A Golden should have dark eye rims, lip line, and nose, and often the pigmentation also deposits on the tongue and roof of the mouth.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, I didn't see Hooch but somehow knew he was watching. Happy Easter Hooch.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Well, this morning when I woke up, I saw the Easter Bunny hiding eggs around my house, so I carefully followed him so he wouldn't notice me. He slipped out the front door and never saw me. After I collected all of my eggs, I came on the forum and a Hoochism appeared. I believe the Easter Bunny was Hooch, and Hooch posted here to validate my experience.
> 
> Thanks Hooch! Happy Easter to you my friend, you are missed, and thanks for all the Easter eggs



This just gets better and better!! LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Miss Happy said:


> Jill, I didn't see Hooch but somehow knew he was watching. Happy Easter Hooch.


Ahhh Phyllis, seeing is believing


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Well, Gilmour has plenty of that. He is jet-black in the eye rims, lips and nose  I hear this is a very good trait.


It is very desireable.


----------



## Scubasteve198 (Jun 9, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Well, this morning when I woke up, I saw the Easter Bunny hiding eggs around my house, so I carefully followed him so he wouldn't notice me. He slipped out the front door and never saw me. After I collected all of my eggs, I came on the forum and a Hoochism appeared. I believe the Easter Bunny was Hooch, and Hooch posted here to validate my experience.
> 
> Thanks Hooch! Happy Easter to you my friend, you are missed, and thanks for all the Easter eggs


 
You're making me miss, when my kids were little and the Easter Bunny used to come visit us. I have this picture of you in my head, crouched down following the Easter Bunny around, tiptoeing around quietly as not to get caught. I remember those days, they were a lot of fun.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, he's a Laurie Daumoux Puppy, so I figure his breeding is pretty good 



Pointgold said:


> It is very desireable.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Well, he's a Laurie Daumoux Puppy, so I figure his breeding is pretty good


 
Laurie and Oahu has been a respected kennel for a very long time.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

She's a pretty incredible person too 

His Mom is Pebwin Conbrio Oahu Pardina (Daughter of Pebwin XPDNC) and his Pop is Cindy Williamson's (Lycinan Goldens) Big Bang.

There are no guarantee's in life, but my boy has about as good a head start one could wish for 

The whole thing was (and continues to be) an absolutely joyful experience.



Pointgold said:


> Laurie and Oahu has been a respected kennel for a very long time.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe he got hold of a Sharpie black pen? knows you blog about him and likes to give you something to write about...maybe he has a funny bone as well. ; ) 

I had a "shake-and-bake" with spots and was told it was because she might be part Chow...but this does not apply in your case. So go with Beauty/cuteness mark. Hers moved over the years as well...which I thought was odd but vet said was normal.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Bailey has a black spot on her tongue and I always wondered why. Good to know!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Well, this morning when I woke up, I saw the Easter Bunny hiding eggs around my house, so I carefully followed him so he wouldn't notice me. He slipped out the front door and never saw me. After I collected all of my eggs, I came on the forum and a Hoochism appeared. I believe the Easter Bunny was Hooch, and Hooch posted here to validate my experience.
> 
> Thanks Hooch! Happy Easter to you my friend, you are missed, and thanks for all the Easter eggs


 :Looks like the best Easter ever.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> She's a pretty incredible person too
> 
> His Mom is Pebwin Conbrio Oahu Pardina (Daughter of Pebwin XPDNC) and his Pop is Cindy Williamson's (Lycinan Goldens) Big Bang.
> 
> ...


 
My Zoom is his aunt, then.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> My Zoom is his aunt, then.


Bailey is too then!  Maybe the black dots are all from Mulder...lol!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, small world 



Pointgold said:


> My Zoom is his aunt, then.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow! We darn near have a family reunion here  Who's bringing the ribs LOL



Kand3 said:


> Bailey is too then!  Maybe the black dots are all from Mulder...lol!


----------

